# Ear infection.  Is this from wood-working?



## jtate (Dec 29, 2006)

Dear compatriates,  I have been felled by an ear infection. It's been the singular most painful experience of my life - pain so severe I was physically nauseated by it. Its onset was December 15 and it hasn't left yet.  I'm back to work (at the day job) but I've still got a fever and I'm almost totally deaf in my right ear.  The ENT specialist thinks my hearing will return but he's not being reassuring at all.  Wednesday he cut three polyps off my ear-drum.  If that didn't send me over the mental health edge, I don't think anything can.  

My question is - could this be related to woodworking?

I wear a mask (nearly all the time) when working but no ear protection.  Yes, I do wash the dust out of my ears as best I'm able with a standard shower.  No wise-cracks about that.

The ENT said "well, maybe" when I asked him but he didn't elaborate.  Hey, I don't care about bedside manner - I care about really rock-solid steady hands.

What do you think?   I know that, hence forth, ear muffs shall be worn no matter how silly they look.

Julia


----------



## DocStram (Dec 29, 2006)

Geeeezeee Julia .... I'm sorry to hear about your difficulties.  I don't know about the ear infection, but I do know that I contracted a sinus infection right after I turned a whole bunch of antlers.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 29, 2006)

Julia,

I once had an ear infection with the external auditory canal so swollen that the medicine they gave me would not get into my ear.  An Australian doctor from the prison I worked at got a special kind of wick, worked it into the ear and used that to carry in my ear drops.  I am talking codeine kind of pain, and big-time vertigo.  This was before I started turning, and I have to say I don't see how turning could cause it.

I would like to see a pix of you in your ear muffs, though! []


----------



## Skye (Dec 29, 2006)

Here's a recent pic of Julia on her way to the shop. I dont know how she turns in it...


----------



## Scott (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Here's a recent pic of Julia on her way to the shop. I dont know how she turns in it...



Hmmmm . . . maybe the lathe is built into that suit somehow?

[]

Scott.

(Julia - I truly hope you get better real quick!)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 29, 2006)

Julia, I hope that you get better. Not trying to be funny but I go to my shop so that my hearing is restored after my wife normally chews out my ear(s)[]

PS. Julia, the colour green does not "suit" you at all. Skye, thanks for your excellent photo skills but I also see a sanding line underneath her eyelid[)]

-Peter-


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ear infections are generally pain-free. That is what makes them so dangerous as treatment is often delayed. There are new (and very expensive) anti-biotics that are designed to reach the middle and inner ear. They are very effective. Bacteria cause infections, not wood. But wood dust could carry bacteria, as could anything. Disappointing that your doctor was not more candid with you. Patients deserve to be fully informed. Sadly, though, many patients cannot handle facts and many, if not most, doctors tend to clam up rather than face emotional scenes.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, enough of the misinformation.  Ear infections are NOT "generally pain-free".  Ask any parent who has a child in daycare.  There are good antibiotics as well as steroids which knock out a great many of them.  Infections can be viral as well as bacterial, so the source needs to be identified.  As for the claim that "many patients cannot handle facts and many, if not most, doctors tend to clam up rather than face emotional scenes", where is the evidence?  Spouting claptrap in a case such as this and in response to a serious question like this is less than worthless.  If someone has direct knowledge or experience with Julia's situation, by all means share it, but do not obscure the question with a lot of irresponsible, non-responsive bull.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 29, 2006)

Julia, 
You're right ..... a hearing loss is serious business.  Especially so for somebody in your profession in which verbal communication is vital.    I know ..... I have one .... actually two.  A moderate loss in one and a severe to profound in the other.  If you haven't already, get yourself to a highly respect ENT person.  
On a lighter note, did you get what you wanted from Santa? That bandsaw you were hoping for?


----------



## jtate (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay, I'm officially freaking out!  This morning I drooled my coffee - no, it wasn't in response to last night's libations.  I called my sister and told her and she said smile in front of a mirror and open my mouth real wide and see if it's all symmetrical.  And it's not. (No cracking wise there, Skye!)   I don't have total control over the right side of my face right now.  The ENT (my sister's boss) is concerned and has prescribed massive doses of Prednisone with instructions to start them immediately if it gets any worse at all.  Could just be swelling from the infection kind of compressing the facial nerve or it could be something requiring - gulp - surgery!

Really freaking out here.  

And being the drama-queen that I am I felt compelled to share the news with penturners worldwide.  If they find a chunk of flame box elder in my head, I'll let you know.  Y'all thought I was just being paranoid about that fungus-carrying ambrosia beetle!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />And being the drama-queen that I am I felt compelled to share the news with penturners worldwide.  If they find a chunk of flame box elder in my head, I'll let you know.  Y'all thought I was just being paranoid about that fungus-carrying ambrosia beetle!



Calling on Dr. Boyd, Dr. Boyd, are you there? <s>I </s> we really do need another medical opinion here especially in regards to <s>ambrosia beetle </s> bugs around the lathe problem. Don't play deaf on me, I need to 'hear' from you.

On a serious note, I've never experienced hearing discomforts from turning in my shop. I wear a mask to protect against dust but never felt a need for hearing protection. The lathe hums and does not create a high decibel reading IMO.

-Peter-


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 29, 2006)

Peter - I understand that you may need Angela, but this thread doesn't.  She's a PhD type doc and not an MD type doc.  Now if you think it's psychosomatic, that's another issue all together. [8D]


----------



## jtate (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm open to that.  Think it's psychosomatic, Angela?  Maybe it's 'cause I have to listen to lots of yucky stuff!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 29, 2006)

Julia .... listen carefully ... do not delay with this. Neuromuscular problems of the face could be caused by a whole lot of things. I'm not going to go into details here but I will email you later tonight.  Call your doctor's answering service and tell her/him what's going on.  Make it clear that you are losing control over the right side of your face.  My nonmedical opinion is they need to do an MRI.


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 29, 2006)

Sort of makes sense that if something is swollen in or around your ear it could compress facial nerves. I had a case of Bell's Palsy (loss of control of one side of the face) a good number of years ago and the standard procedure was prednisone for 30 days. At the end of three weeks it had all but completely disappeared (the palsy, not my face). I think if you get the infection and swelling under control, the face will get back to normal. 

Then again I could be wrong in which case your left arm will fall off.[:0]


----------



## johncrane (Dec 29, 2006)

Julia sorry to here your sick and l hope you get well soon'also l would take Doc's advice with out delay! you can never be to careful with these things.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 29, 2006)

Julia,
I have otosclerosis, a disease in which the bones in my middle ear fused with the surrounding bones, causing all sorts of problems with my hearing.  I let a local surgeon do what was supposed to be "exploratory" surgery on my left ear a few years ago.  He wound up cutting one of the two nerves that lead to my tongue, which has resulted in some loss of taste.  I wear hearing aids, and have ear infections periodically too, so I understand both the pain and the dizziness you may be feeling.  Drop me an E-mail, and I may be able to help calm you down some.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Ok, enough of the misinformation.  Ear infections are NOT "generally pain-free".  Ask any parent who has a child in daycare.  There are good antibiotics as well as steroids which knock out a great many of them.  Infections can be viral as well as bacterial, so the source needs to be identified.  As for the claim that "many patients cannot handle facts and many, if not most, doctors tend to clam up rather than face emotional scenes", where is the evidence?  Spouting claptrap in a case such as this and in response to a serious question like this is less than worthless.  If someone has direct knowledge or experience with Julia's situation, by all means share it, but do not obscure the question with a lot of irresponsible, non-responsive bull.



And where did your expertise come from? Maybe your knowledge has been "enhanced" somehow.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 30, 2006)

Julia, Get well soon[]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 30, 2006)

Julia,
I've had one ear infection in my lifetime... that was plenty.. biggest problem I have is a constant ringing in both ears from too many hears walking the fusilage of jets when the engines were running... part of my job as line supervisor at major airlines.. 
I am not a doctor and have never played one on TV, by as a number of others have said that you should RUN do not walk to your doctor as soon as possible.. if you are having a loss of facial muscles, there could be more factors in play than just an ear infection... I DO NOT want to scare you, but my Ex-father in law had similar problem, don't know about ear pain, but he was having difficulties with facial muscles and turned out to have a tumor inside his head... get to a doctor and insist he takes a careful and close look at what is going on.

Get Well soon and keep us posted on the prognosis.


----------



## jssmith3 (Dec 30, 2006)

Julie, Janet here, I am a nurse and what you are describing sounds like Bells palsy and you need to see you primary doc NOW. No messing around. I could also be wrong but have it checked.  Feel free to call me if you need to, just send me an email and I will send you my number if you want it.
Janet


----------



## DocStram (Dec 30, 2006)

Good advice, Janet.  Has anybody heard from Julia???


----------



## TBone (Dec 30, 2006)

A friend's husband had a problem similar to this with his face.  He thought it was a stroke.  It ended up some type of syndrome that the doctor said had a great chance of regaining 100% use if treatment started within 48 hours.  Contact your doctor immediately and good luck.  Also do not stick with one doctor if you are not satisfied with his treatment/opinion.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 30, 2006)

Hope Julia gets to a good doctor soon, weekend or not!  This really sounds like it is unrelated to turning but I have heard of stranger stuff I guess.  Years ago when I was teaching wood shop I got in the habit of wearing foam ear plugs all the time in the shop.  You can still hear things and carry on conversations but they seem to block out the drone of vacumns and dust collectors.  I still wear them, just part of my "getting ready to go in the shop" routine.  If I am using my planer or router I still wear big ear muff type hearing protection, and other times I wear some old-style ear muff headphones connected wirelessly to the satellite radio.  The foam ear plugs don't stop the music or other things I need to hear, but they do stop the drone of the DC and I guess also keep out the sawdust.  You can buy them in large quanity in the box stores, cheap compared to hearing aids.


----------



## Bill Baumbeck (Dec 31, 2006)

"Ear infections are generally pain-free. That is what makes them so dangerous as treatment is often delayed. There are new (and very expensive) anti-biotics that are designed to reach the middle and inner ear. They are very effective. Bacteria cause infections, not wood."

Frank,

Again you display your ignorance on what is being discussed.  If you have never had an ear infection that is totally incompacitating then I would suggest that you refrain from giving medical advice in which you know nothing about.

The only thing you seem to be concerned with is the cost of the medication. 

Bill Baumbeck


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bill Baumbeck_
> <br />"Ear infections are generally pain-free. That is what makes them so dangerous as treatment is often delayed. There are new (and very expensive) anti-biotics that are designed to reach the middle and inner ear. They are very effective. Bacteria cause infections, not wood."
> 
> Frank,
> ...



My statement said "generally" pain free. That is accurate. At different times there can be pain. 
And where did your medical expertise come from? 
Jeff, you have stated personal attacks are not permitted here. In keeping with your own policy, this person should be banned from the forum.


----------



## jtate (Dec 31, 2006)

Friends,
I'm hanging in there.  I slept all day yesterday which I guess was needed.

The facial stuff hasn't worsened and that's a good sign.  I'm starting on massive doses of prednisone to reduce the swelling.

Turns out the ENT doctor for whom my sister works also holds a PhD in neurootology - I think that's right.   Anyway he's a big dog here in Music City which is saying something because of all the music people we have here who have to be treated by the best.

I've been touched by everyone's concern.  I'm so glad to be a part of this group.

I'm sure I'll be fine.  I've just gotten scared a few times through this process.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I hate to agree with Frank; his statement is accurate but misleading. Spoke to my cousin yesterday (who is an ear, nose and throat specialist) and he said when there is pain it is called an "acute" ear infection.

Lets stop attacking each other and wish Julia a speedy recovery.


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually, I think Frank has been suffering from the "gang" method of discussion that is so frequent here on the IAP.  Sad![][V]


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Frank - Your statements are incorrect.  Period.  If you want to look at my medical background, try the United States Navy, Corpsman School, 1971.

If you think the United States Navy doesn't know what it is teaching, or if you think the info from 1971 is out of date try this from WebMD.


> Symptoms of a middle ear infection (otitis media) often start 2 to 7 days after a cold or other upper respiratory infection. Symptoms of an ear infection may include:
> 
> Ear pain (mild to severe). Babies often pull or tug at their ears when they have an earache. When the fluid in the middle ear builds up, the eardrum may burst (rupture). Once it ruptures, the fluid drains, and the pain usually stops. The hole in the eardrum often heals by itself in a few weeks.
> Fever.
> ...



As for personal attacks, you are not being attacked.  Your statements are being attacked.  The wealth of misinformation you spread via this forum is overwhelming.  

If this thread were about YOU as a person, I could go on and on about my <u>personal opinions</u> that you are a blathering, old fool who talks only to hear the sound of his own voice and who types only to read his own words.  Instead, I (and others) are attacking the fallcious information that you have posted.  If you want these posts to stop, then stop making statements that have no basis in either fact or truth.

Back to the topic at hand.  Julia, I'm glad that you are feeling a bit better, but based on my TRAINING, you should still be seen by a specialist.  Your hearing is far to valuable to risk.  I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 31, 2006)

That was un-called for and especially "nasty" even for you, Lou![!][!][V]


----------



## jeff (Dec 31, 2006)

That's all folks.


----------

